# Antelope Beer Sausage?



## ramydam (Apr 2, 2004)

I will never get around to making all these things, but as long as I'm thinking about all the things I'd like to know how to make:

The game processor my brother takes his deer and what-not to makes the best sausages in the world, spicy antelope beer sausage.  Anyone have recipes for beer sausage?  Having no access to antelope down here, any kind of beer sausage recipes you like would be welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## coquille (Apr 3, 2004)

*maybe a recipe*

http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/index_files/alphabetical_list.htm

hi Ramydam,

try this site. I think it's great !!


----------

